# Bulgarian meaning for this sentence:



## Oneqtbebe

My friend posted a link with a music video. But I have no idea what he wrote, please help: bate taia det pee v taia pesen ia ogledai kato i doide snimkata s blizalkata, samo za tebe!


Thank you.


----------



## Oneqtbebe

Also, I would like to learn a few phrases:
 
1) Thank you for your generosity. 
 
2) Stop joking, that's not funny.
 
3) Listen to your mother.
 
4) You're the best. 
 
I am also new on here as well, are we allow to ask profanity or sexual phrases? I'm recently dating a Bulgarian guy and want to text/email him a few phrases that would make him fall out of his chair.


----------



## Orlin

Oneqtbebe said:


> My friend posted a link with a music video. But I have no idea what he wrote, please help: bate taia det pee v taia pesen ia ogledai kato i doide snimkata s blizalkata, samo za tebe!
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome to WRF!
This sentence means "Brother (elder), look at this one (female) that sings this song when the photo with the candy for licking comes, only for you!" It is highly informal, there can also be some slang meanings that I'm not acquainted with. Bulgarian is normally written with the Cyrillic alphabet and the Roman alphabet (as here) is used only informally in SMS and e-mails.
For the other questions, please open new threads. The fundamental principle in this forum is "one topic per thread".


----------



## mugibil

> bate taia det pee v taia pesen ia ogledai kato i doide snimkata s blizalkata, samo za tebe


Very funny. I think the English equivalent would read something like: "dude check out teh chick that's singing this song when her photo with teh lollipop cumz! she's just for you man!!!"


----------



## Oneqtbebe

Thank you for the translation.. LOL. Oh my goodness. Why would he call me dude? :| Is it suppose to be Bulgarian humor? 

Another question I'm curious is I see people using the number 4 in their sentences, for example: dai marteni4ka na momi4eto dneska!

What does the number 4 stand for?


----------



## DenisBiH

Oneqtbebe said:


> Another question I'm curious is I see people using the number 4 in their sentences, for example: dai marteni4ka na momi4eto dneska!
> 
> What does the number 4 stand for?




I'm just guessing here, but I'd say it stands for the sound similar to English ch as in chair. The cyrillic for this is ч / Ч - it looks somewhat similar to number 4.


----------



## Awwal12

> I'm just guessing here, but I'd say it stands for the sound similar to English ch as in chair. The cyrillic for this is ч / Ч - it looks somewhat similar to number 4.


You're probably right. At least it is the same in the Russian Internet slang.


----------



## mugibil

Oneqtbebe said:


> Thank you for the translation.. LOL. Oh my goodness. Why would he call me dude? :| Is it suppose to be Bulgarian humor?



Hmm. Weird. Well, the literal translation was the one Orlin gave, mine was more clear, but less certain, because it was based on my interpretation. Everything about the message (both the "dude"/"elder brother" part and the "chick being just for you") sounded to me as if it was addressed by a male teen to another male teen, and out of context I'd be pretty sure that it means what I wrote. But if you're _sure_ the message was intentionally addressed to you, and you're a girl, then I can imagine another explanation. 

"Bate" can be a term of address to males like "bro" or "dude", but it is sometimes used as an exclamation like OMG, without reference to gender (like English "man!"). The sentence doesn't specify what is "just for you" (I wrote "she", but it doesn't say "she"). Perhaps it is not the female singer that is "just for you", but rather the lollipop, or perhaps the female singer's clothes (?!). Doesn't make much sense to me, but like Orlin above, I am not much of an expert in such slang and I also lack a lot of the background knowledge about what people are likely to say to each other. In general, such net messages can be pretty elliptic, and therefore enigmatic.



Oneqtbebe said:


> Another question I'm curious is I see people using the number 4 in their sentences, for example: dai marteni4ka na momi4eto dneska!
> 
> What does the number 4 stand for?



Yes, that's more Bulgarian "l33t" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet).  The Bulgarian Cyrillic alphabet has a single letter for the sound that English spells with two letters: "ch" as in "church". The Bulgarian letter for this is ч (dunno if you can see it, though) and it looks like the number 4; also, the Bulgarian word for "4" (_chetiri_) begins in "ch". So when Bulgarians write _very_ informally with the Latin alphabet, they sometimes use 4 for "ch". You may also see 6 for "six" (because the Bulgarian word for "six", _shest_, begins in "sh"). The sentence you wrote says "give a Martenitsa to the girl today!" 



Oneqtbebe said:


> Thank you for the translation.


My pleasure - it's really funny, as I said. I've never translated _this_ sort of Bulgarian into English before. I'm only sorry that I may be unable to translate correctly, but I guess it's hard to find a language buff who is also proficient in teen communication and leet speech.


----------



## Oneqtbebe

No, you've been a great help. Thank you so much mungu  Do you have a website that you teach Bulgarian too or do you have a website for short useful Bulgarian phrases? I would love to become a fan.


----------



## mugibil

Well, googling for Bulgarian phrases http://www.google.com/search?hl=sv&...=sv&q=bulgarian+phrases&btnG=Sök&lr=&aq=f&oq= seems to yield some relevant sites, some even with audio. The wiki article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgarian_language, sections Common Expressions and External Links) can also be useful.


----------



## sokol

Mod note:

I am sorry, guys, but this thread was not quite appropriate in the first place (original message a chat line, multiple topic, etc.). Also the following discussion would make it extremely complicated to split off those topics which might be worth a new thread.

Thus please, if you want to discuss any of the questions posted above in detail please open a new thread about this topic (and only _*one*_ topic per thread).

This thread is closed.
Thanks for your understanding.
Cheers
sokol


----------

